# military question



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a question relating to weapons used by the current army officers. what weapons are they issued, and secondly, are they allowed to bring in their own weapons to the field, in say, Afghanistan?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

awest said:


> I have a question relating to weapons used by the current army officers. what weapons are they issued, and secondly, are they allowed to bring in their own weapons to the field, in say, Afghanistan?


The Beretta M9 is the current issue sidearm for all US Services (Some units provide alternate pistols such as SEALS and other special forces) and the Navy is moving to Sigs, the 229 and 226. Generally speaking they are not allowed to bring their personally owned sidearms into combat. Ultimately it's a unit decision made by the brass and in some cases has been allowed. I did see a few Glocks on hips in Iraq, but always keep in mind that just because the chain of command allows it doesn't mean customs will let you back in with it. So in the even you were to have a chain of command that allows such things, take something that you wouldn't mind leaving in Iraq.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for good and quick reply. the reason i ask is because im planning on going into the military soon as i finish my degree. so would it be ideal to practice with an m9 (which i assume is the 92fs?)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

awest said:


> thanks for good and quick reply. the reason i ask is because im planning on going into the military soon as i finish my degree. so would it be ideal to practice with an m9 (which i assume is the 92fs?)


Yes the 92FS and M9 are basically the same gun. As far as practicing with the M9 goes, well first I have a couple of questions.

1: Do you all ready know how to shoot well?
2: If you don't know how to shoot do you plan on talking classes/ 1on1 instruction?
3: Do you have a local range in which to practice?
4: Are you planning on buying the gun just to practice with or renting one at a range?


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

1. no
2.yes, but like someone pointed out to me, there isnt a lot near where i live.
3.yes
4. undecided


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ditton VAMarine
my son was an XO for about 9 months and they issue the M9/92fs
i told him to issue himself one so i would feel better
this was 2 months before he left for iraq
he gets back in september and is now a platoon leader - his request
he is now a CAPTAIN


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

awest said:


> 1. no
> 2.yes, but like someone pointed out to me, there isnt a lot near where i live.
> 3.yes
> 4. undecided


You have to excuse me, my short term memory sucks these days.

Given the above variables, I will offer that there are differing schools of thought on the matter of Military Marksmanship and the the potential recruit learning a few things about firearms prior to initial training.

7 times out of 10 the best shooters @ basic are the ones who have never shot a gun before as they haven't learned any bad habits and are more receptive to learning from the instructors. Now that being said, (from an enlisted man's point of view) the Military really drops the ball on pistol shooting instruction, they just don't do enough of it as it is not the primary arm of choice unless you end up in the field of Military Police / Provost Marshal etc. or are with the secret squirrel guys so getting familiar with the pistol before hand is probably a good idea, but is probably not a necessity.

However, pistol shooting is probably more difficult that rifle and as it's not the primary focus for most military types a good class and time to get antiquated with the gun would be a good idea in my opinion. You can even get a .22 conversion kit for the 92FS and really work on the double action trigger pull, but the entire package would be rather costly.

Is you interest on learning pistol craft directly related to joining the Military or is the interest of another nature?

Also, do you know any Marines stationed at 29 Palms? If so the ranges there are open on the weekends for recreational use and odds are if you can find a Marine who's into shooting they will have a Beretta for you to practice with.



> The MTU facility, with authority from the Commanding General, MCAGCC, is open for use as a recreational firing range. Participants must be an active duty military or accompanied by active duty military. There is no charge for range use. Shooters must sign a hold harmless agreement and are responsible for their own target materials and police call.
> 
> For complete details contact MTU.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

-i have a marine bud that used to be at 29 palms but now hes in sandiego, so no.

"Is you interest on learning pistol craft directly related to joining the Military or is the interest of another nature?" 

--both, i want to learn to fire a pistol well, aside from the military. but i am planning on going into the officer program and to me it seems like it it would be beneficial to have more experience in the pistols as opposed to none at all. id like a headstart or at least be on par with the rest in there


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

awest said:


> -i have a marine bud that used to be at 29 palms but now hes in sandiego, so no.
> 
> "Is you interest on learning pistol craft directly related to joining the Military or is the interest of another nature?"
> 
> --both, i want to learn to fire a pistol well, aside from the military. but i am planning on going into the officer program and to me it seems like it it would be beneficial to have more experience in the pistols as opposed to none at all. id like a headstart or at least be on par with the rest in there


I don't think you have much to worry about, even most active duty personnel don't know how to handle a pistol, let alone a new recruit or officer candidate, but I commend you on wanting to learn. I posted to your other thread and gave links to the Palm Springs Pistol Club, someone there may be able to steer you in the right direction.

Just remember that no matter what you learn before hand, be open to the Military instructors and do what they tell you to do.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you for all your advice, it is really coming in handy. i am going to get on this now and see what happens.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

awest said:


> thank you for all your advice, it is really coming in handy. i am going to get on this now and see what happens.


Personally...I wouldnt worry about NOT being able to bring my weapon back...unless its for sentimental reasons. LOTS of guys arriving will buy it for premium $$$ because they want one themselves and didnt have a chance or whatever to get one before leaving the states.

My neighbor, old high school buddy, carried an M2 30 carbine in Nam. Sold it for cash and 2 fifth of whiskey when he was returning. He told me he just liked it....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

awest said:


> -i have a marine bud that used to be at 29 palms but now hes in sandiego, so no.
> 
> "Is you interest on learning pistol craft directly related to joining the Military or is the interest of another nature?"
> 
> --both, i want to learn to fire a pistol well, aside from the military. but i am planning on going into the officer program and to me it seems like it it would be beneficial to have more experience in the pistols as opposed to none at all. id like a headstart or at least be on par with the rest in there


awest:
what age are you?
you mentioned about going into the officer program so you might still be in high school
my son went into west point and he had never shot a pistol 
suggest you go to a gun shop that rents handguns and try several - take a course - don't worry about getting proficient with the 92fs unless you are going to join a pistol club and competition matches


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

I spent a year training 19Ks (tank crewmen) at Fort Knox and we do spend about half the amount of time on pistol marksmanship as we do on rifle marksmanship. Reason being is because a lot more tankers are gonna have M9s with them because of the close confines inside a tank. You don't see that with the other Combat MOS's because there's really not the need. AFAIK MPs are the only others (at least in the Army) that train on a regular basis with the M9 in AIT. Find a prior service tanker or MP (preferably a former instructor) and see if they can give you some tips. At one point I was instructing Basic Rifle Marksmanship (BRM), Basic Pistol Marksmanship (BPM), Advanced Rifle Marksmanship (ARM) and Squad Designated Marksman (SDM) so I know (somewhat) of what I'm talking about. And trust me when I say that ARM and SDM are much, much more difficult than pistol marksmanship.


----------

